

BestIOfE.com -The new "Digg.com" for entrepreneurs.  - mixRead
http://mixreadblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/bestiofecom-new-diggcom-for.html

======
benofsky
I don't see what this offers over HN that would cause the people here, who
provide excellent content + discussion, to jump ship; especially considering
they're the likely target audience for this website. Also... the design is
quite, link-farm-ish...

------
sjs382
That site has too much focus on things I dont care about: # of points, the
site thumbnail, and the name of the site.

HN is the perfect design for a social news site, imo. It gives most of the
attention to the links and discussion and pushes the other stuff to the
background.

------
dglassan
I'm not sure it's such a good idea to be associating your site to Digg.
People's views on Digg have declined lately.

I agree with benofsky too, the site just feels like a link farm.

------
getsat
The tags at the bottom of bestofe.com make it look more like it's focused on
"get rich quickly" schemes than entrepreneurship.

